# Arnold Classic 2013 ? Result



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 3, 2013)

I am sure dex deserve to win,this guys are real huge! wow!

1. Dexter Jackson
2. Ben Pakulski
3. Toney Freeman
4. Johnnie Jackson
5. Hidetada Yamagishi
6. Cedric McMillan
7. Fred Smalls
8. Edward Nunn
9. Darrem Charles
10. Fouad Abiad
11. Marcus Haley
12. Michael Kefalianos
13. Ronny Rockel

2013 Arnold Classic Prejudging 1st Callout - YouTube


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 3, 2013)

another shit show by the ifbb


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 3, 2013)

*its all about money man and supp sale! its it! end of story!*


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 3, 2013)

Dex stomach looks disgusting


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 3, 2013)

most big BB have same..


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Mar 3, 2013)

Dexter did have an extended stomach--that was very noticeable. i think mostly at the night show. Cedric would of won that show if he would of been conditioned. he had the best muscle by far. all were out of shape in pre judging and looked even worse at night--which counts for 50pc of your score! i had toney freeman in second and pak in 3rd.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 3, 2013)

also 8. Edward Nunn, deserve better position!


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 3, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *its all about money man and supp sale! its it! end of story!*



couldnt agree more...
with all that these guys put themselves through to get up on that stage, they should really only compete once per year.
I think we would see everyone at their best if that were the case. But $$ does play a huge role! And as fans we love to see these selfishly love to see these guys as much as possible.


----------



## nsp (Mar 3, 2013)

I watched to web cast from my phone.  This was probably the least impressive ASC I've seen.


----------



## BP2000 (Mar 3, 2013)

i only care about the girls.  Fitness girls #14 is a hottie


----------



## rwm088 (Mar 3, 2013)

Yea agreed. A lot of well known names that have been there in past years (Like Kai, Phil and Branch) not being there made it a much weaker field then it usually is.


----------



## Lucas22 (Mar 3, 2013)

dexter is the best lol


----------



## BrooklynMuscle (Mar 4, 2013)

I was at the show in Detroit when Dex won into the Pros. It was great.


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 16, 2013)

Just ran into a Darrem Charles workout vid, and what a beautiful man! I knew he had to be on this list!!!

Love his soft voice, and the quote, "Getting to old for this man"


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jul 16, 2013)

Nightowl said:


> Just ran into a Darrem Charles workout vid, and what a beautiful man! I knew he had to be on this list!!!
> 
> Love his soft voice, and the quote, "Getting to old for this man"



*yeah,his body look great!*


----------



## jay_steel (Jul 16, 2013)

yeah some of those guys looked like shit when you watch all the competators either they spilled over from to many pan cakes from ihop or did not bother to prep. Which is one reason i do enjoy the 212 class now because allot of those guys are coming in just peeled as fuck.


----------

